# Windows Command Reference For Console Commands



## David Baxter PhD (May 8, 2018)

*Microsoft Releases a "Windows Command Reference" For Over 250 Console Commands*
By Lawrence Abrams, _BleepingComputer.com_
May 2, 2018

One of the things that has always been lacking is good all-in-one  documentation on the various Windows console commands and how to use  them. Yeah, we always had the "help" command in the Command Prompt, but  that only listed 86 commands. Also like many people, I prefer  documentation that I can easily search through for commands and how to  use them.

 Microsoft must agree, as on April 18th they released a 948 page PDF  titled the "Windows Command Reference" that contains documentation on  over 250 Windows console commands. For each command, Microsoft has  included a detailed description of the command, their command line  arguments, and for some commands, what operating system the  documentation applies.


*cipher Documentation Example*

 Even better, for many of the commands they provide examples on how to use them.


*Examples on how to use commands*

As great as this documentation is, I wish they also  included undocumented command line arguments for programs such  as wuauclt.exe or cleanmgr.exe.


*Undocumented Cleanmgr.exe Commands*

 While some of you may know many of these commands already, I am sure  you will find a few that you never heard of. For example, yesterday I  quickly spotted a command called "append" that I have never heard of and  still do not know what Windows version it applies to. 

For  those who want to get a good understanding on how to use Windows  console commands or just like to have easy to reference documentation at  hand, this is a great document to add to your collection.

 You can download the Windows Command Reference  at Download Windows Commands Reference from Official Microsoft Download Center or directly from here.


----------

